# Hey, from SC...



## Durkin (Apr 5, 2008)

My name is Pat Durkin, I'm a twenty year old student living in SC. I'm originally from Connecticut where I grew up in a family of beekeepers. Unfortunately I haven't kept honey bees in years. I've had ball pythons, red-eared sliders, fish, and other small critters over the years.

My interests revolve around music and european cars mainly. I'm a fanatic about music and listen to it everywhere i go, and I work at Autozone so I find myself around cars most of the day. As far as school, my major is undecided. A little under two years ago I was severely injured due to medical negligence, and I had to put most things on hold until I recovered. This also put a possibly indefinate hold on my career with the military.

As of right now I am taking care of two Ghost mantids for a close friend in CT, it is considerably warmer here, therefore after a short visit, they stayed with me until my friend moves down. I will also be getting five Giant Asians from MantisPlace within the next week, which i'm excited about.

I'm also slightly interested in photography, I lack a good camera and the know-how to use one, so I make due with what I have.

here are the two Ghosts I'm taking care of:

Kuzoe: two pictures eating a small fly

















Kuro:






I've been reading a lot of threads on this forum over the past week and have learned a considerably amount thus far.

Thanks,

-Pat


----------



## chrisboy101 (Apr 5, 2008)

nice ghosts!  welcome pat my nmaes christian


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome. Nice pics.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Pat, famcy meeting you here! From springtime in OHIO!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome, Pat!


----------



## KELEATO (Apr 5, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Welcome, Pat!


Welcome!


----------



## CaseyK (Apr 5, 2008)

There are my babies! ^_^ I know you're taking good care of them, and I'm glad to see that they like you so much  

Although, I already knew they developed a liking to you while I was down in SC to see it.  

Question for anyone to answer; What genders do you think they are? Granted, they're only about L3 at this point (and due for a moult very shortly), but can anyone give a guesstimate as to their respective genders?

Thanks!

Oh, and welcome Pat, although that kinda goes without saying, babe.  

-Casey K


----------



## Durkin (Apr 5, 2008)

Casey K said:


> I know you're taking good care of them


haha I'm Trying!.. I'm doing well so far...

Thanks everyone... The ghosts haven't moved much over the past two days and aren't eating so i'm patiently waiting for them to moult. I'll be sure to try and get some more pics of them once they're a bit bigger.


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## pedro92 (Apr 6, 2008)

Casey K said:


> There are my babies! ^_^ I know you're taking good care of them, and I'm glad to see that they like you so much  Although, I already knew they developed a liking to you while I was down in SC to see it.
> 
> Question for anyone to answer; What genders do you think they are? Granted, they're only about L3 at this point (and due for a moult very shortly), but can anyone give a guesstimate as to their respective genders?
> 
> ...


Kuzoe looks male and kudo looks female or the other way around.


----------



## Durkin (Apr 6, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> Kuzoe looks male and kudo looks female


Thats what we were figuring... althought after reading that its very difficult to tell at a young age, I didn't bother giving it too much more thought... I'm sure it'll be more obvious after a few more moults...


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------

